# Remove  ulnerability To Dirty Cow [SOLVED]

## msulli1355

I saw a thread in the linux group at Yahoo yesterday about Dirty Cow.  It made reference to the following website:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/21/linux_privilege_escalation_hole/

I installed the Gentoo system I'm currently using last April.  Am I vulnerable to this?  I searched google for "gentoo, dirty cow" and didn't come up with anything.  Also, I grepped glsa-check -d all for CVE-2016-5195 and came up empty on that as well.  What do I need to do (if anything) to deal with this?Last edited by msulli1355 on Tue Oct 25, 2016 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## russK

If you use gentoo-sources update to sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.26, it has the patch and it's been marked stable.

It's been talked about here:  1053368

----------

## msulli1355

I'm running 4.5.1, so I should be okay, yes?

michael@caitlyn ~ $ uname -a

Linux caitlyn 4.5.1-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jun 30 19:03:51 CDT 2016 x86_64 GNU/Linux

----------

## Buffoon

 *msulli1355 wrote:*   

> I'm running 4.5.1, so I should be okay, yes?
> 
> michael@caitlyn ~ $ uname -a
> 
> Linux caitlyn 4.5.1-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jun 30 19:03:51 CDT 2016 x86_64 GNU/Linux

 

Nope.

----------

## russK

Judging by the Changelog here:  https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

You may want to move on to 4.7.10 or 4.8.4

----------

## Hu

 *msulli1355 wrote:*   

> I'm running 4.5.1, so I should be okay, yes?
> 
> michael@caitlyn ~ $ uname -a
> 
> Linux caitlyn 4.5.1-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jun 30 19:03:51 CDT 2016 x86_64 GNU/Linux

 Your kernel was built in June.  The patch was written in October.  You need a kernel that predates the bug (~2.6.22 if I understand correctly) or something patched within about the last week.  I strongly recommend going forward, not backward.

----------

## msulli1355

Now I"ve got 4.7.10, so I should be good now.

michael@caitlyn ~ $ uname -a

Linux caitlyn 4.7.10-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Oct 25 10:49:52 CDT 2016 x86_64 GNU/Linux

----------

